# Wixey WR25 digital height gauge review



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a great price. My only complaint about the gauge is its light weight. The magnets help a little, but many surfaces I use it on are non-magnetic and it's a pain to try to hold the unit flush while making an adjustment. To add weight to it I ordered some lead weights with a self-adhesive backing. By stacking them on the feet I managed to make it heavy enough to not lift.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015KLJE0


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I agree that it's too light. I usually hold it down while, or push it down after, making a height adjustment. Good idea on adding weight.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

"Lifting" is a common problem with that type of instrument. My Starrett depth gauge has the same problem. Certainly the magnets help a lot, but what do you do on non magnetic surfaces? There needs to be a better way to take depth measurements.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have one but struggle keeping the feet down and perpendicular.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I just hold it down while making adjustments.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have one too. For the weight, use a couple of steel parallels when you aren't on a magnetic surface. The parallels are a known and consistent thickness so it's easy to account for them. I use mine often when putting a blade in a handplane to get a consistent projection all the way across. Works great and cuts way down on fettling time.

I do wish the resolution was a little better than .002" for setting plane irons. When you only want .004" projection, rounding off to the closest .002" can make a big difference. But for most things woodworking, .002" is very adequate.


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

Hokie Ken-this for plane irons: https://www.amazon.com/iGaging-35-0908-Adjustment-Precision-Woodworking/dp/B00Q0JOZEW

I have very mixed feelings about that but it does .0005 resolution if I remember correctly (while since I used it-just because I haven't been using planes much of late. On one hand the thing is a godsend if you don't have set screws to adjust out the skew of your Bevel Up planes. Sure, that can be done manually, and instinctively, by those better than I, but I don't like doing practice cuts and such. On the other hand it seems to lose zero or skip a bit. It can help you get whispy curls but sometimes it confuses .0005 and .001 or .001 and .0015, or seems to jump between if you lift it off the plane sole and put it back.

Also, per the OPs review: I have one and like it. Agreed on some of the drawbacks. Not mentioned: it can be a depth gauge with the attachment that comes with it too.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

agree with all said,just got one and love it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have one and will not zero so I have to do math,


----------

